# Post your Evans and serial number



## Floyd (Oct 23, 2016)

My wife's Evans EO49493G26. Unsure on year. Family I got it from suggested 59/60. Hoping if a bunch of us post numbers that maybe we can learn to decipher them.


----------



## the2finger (Oct 23, 2016)

G076377B26


----------



## the2finger (Oct 23, 2016)

G121239G26.     Black sonic is supposed to be a '57 and the teal 200 is a '62 one of the last produced


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 23, 2016)

Viscount 200 confirmed by Leon Dixon to be a 59. Serial #F317486B26


----------



## Floyd (Oct 23, 2016)

So I'm gathering the B26 and G26 are simply boys and girls 26" bikes


----------



## Floyd (Oct 23, 2016)

Also, based on two of the serial numbers, I'm thinking my secound digit is the number 0 not the letter O


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 23, 2016)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 373870 G076377B26



http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRI...097362?hash=item1eb913bcd2:g:0E0AAOSwwPhWkmgP
Perhaps the Sonic Scout is a 56 or a 57 (not sure if the style carried over to 57, ad shows it in the lower right corner)


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 23, 2016)

You can obtain your bikes year by contacting Leon Dixon of the National Bicycle History Archives of America oldbicycle@aol.com
A word of caution: Be VERY VERY VERY polite in your email, and include a few VERY GOOD pictures of the bike, AND serial number, both pictured and in text. For free, he'll tell you the YEAR of the bike. He also offers a very comprehensive report for I believe $29 or so. Start your email with something like Hello, or Good Day Mr. Dixon. Don't ask him to tell you how Evans bikes are decoded, he won't tell you. I know this all sounds strange, but that's how he is. I'm sure it's a result of being bombarded for free information. You can read about it here: http://www.nbhaa.com/FAQs.htm


----------



## the2finger (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm thinking the scout might b a '56 since it's a balloon bike


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Here is one that just surfaced yesterday.

The serial number is B177962624. It is a 15" frame measured from the top of seat lug to the center of crank arm. The crank arms are 5.75" long. The wheels are missing but it appears to have used the smaller 24" wheels. It was a green, close to a teal green color.

Here is a link to an Imgur album with more photographs.

I have written to Mr. Dixon as suggested on here to see if I can get a YOP date.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 12, 2022)

Floyd said:


> Hoping if a bunch of us post numbers that maybe we can learn to decipher them.



I am thinking that maybe the serial numbers prefix letter might indicate the years.

A = 1954; 1st letter = 1st year Evans bikes;
B = 1955;
C = 1956;
D = 1957;

E = 1958;
F = 1959, (see also post-4);
G = 1960;
H = 1961, (and so forth).

I believe that a member has postulated that some last-order Evans bicycles were built by Murray, and might have an M prefix?








						1957 Evans-Colson Sonic Scout Find | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I believe '57 was the last year for straight bar Evans frames. My Firebird has the later canti frame, and a '57 dated Sturmey rear hub, so probably an early '58 model.  Thanks for the additional confirmation (and nice Firebird).




					thecabe.com
				



My Evans middleweight double bar has a serial number D-008091-B26 and is not a cantilever frame.


----------



## Girlbike (Dec 2, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I am thinking that maybe the serial numbers prefix letter might indicate the years.
> 
> A = 1954; 1st letter = 1st year Evans bikes;
> B = 1955;
> ...



Thanks for posting that.
The guy I just got this from mentioned that it's around a 1960, though he isn't sure


----------



## BrianInPA (Sunday at 5:56 PM)

Girlbike said:


> Thanks for posting that.
> The guy I just got this from mentioned that it's around a 1960, though he isn't sureView attachment 1743574View attachment 1743576



I just picked up a Viscount 700 project last month, needs a lot of love


----------



## Girlbike (Sunday at 10:00 PM)

BrianInPA said:


> I just picked up a Viscount 700 project last month, needs a lot of love
> 
> View attachment 1765289



It's cool though.
I've looked around the internet,it seems like our 700's are kinda rare. Don't know if that makes them super valuable or something. I haven't done anything with mine yet..


----------



## BrianInPA (Monday at 3:19 AM)

Girlbike said:


> It's cool though.
> I've looked around the internet,it seems like our 700's are kinda rare. Don't know if that makes them super valuable or something. I haven't done anything with mine yet..



I agree that they seem a bit rare, I've been combing the internet for something on these as well.  Found some similar bikes but not this specific one.


----------



## Girlbike (Monday at 3:41 PM)

BrianInPA said:


> I agree that they seem a bit rare, I've been combing the internet for something on these as well.  Found some similar bikes but not this specific one.



Yeah, they're usually Viscount 200 or something like that. Almost never with a chain guard like ours.
I guess ours were more expensive. Not many people wanted to pony up for the 700.


----------

